# OpenCart vs WordPress.org (2016)?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I am getting back into the t-shirt business after tending to a sick family member for several years. I use to use Big Commerce for my website but I heard a lot of bad things about the Company now and how they now up-charge based on sales. So I think I've narrowed my search down to OpenCart using OpenTshirts and WordPress.org (not .com) using WooCommerce. 

I need the following features:
* Member Registration or Groups (I need a way to have Retail and Wholesale customers see different products and pricing and some customers that can see only their designs)
* Tier pricing
* Coupons
* Fast/Reliable
* Unlimited product variables
* Multiple payment options (i.e. Paypal, Square, etc.)
* It would be nice if it had ways to sell on Social Media
* Integrates with QuickBooks Online

Any personal experiences with one or both for pros and cons would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pronetmedia (Jan 8, 2016)

I only have experience with Wordpress, but after looking a the membership extensions for OpenCart I would have to say Wordpress looks like it would be a better option. Of course I am probably biased since I have used/setup Wordpress for a few years.

Here is one plugin for managing wholesale customers that might help.

https://wholesalesuiteplugin.com

Kyle


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

pronetmedia said:


> I only have experience with Wordpress, but after looking a the membership extensions for OpenCart I would have to say Wordpress looks like it would be a better option. Of course I am probably biased since I have used/setup Wordpress for a few years.
> 
> Here is one plugin for managing wholesale customers that might help.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kyle, I went with Wordpress . I appreciate the plugin help too!!


----------



## j2m1h (May 31, 2016)

What themes are you using, I'm just getting started and was thinking about going the wordpress route but don't know what theme to go with. I would like the customer to be able to choose the item and then choose the size as opposed to having each size as it's own item.


----------



## pronetmedia (Jan 8, 2016)

This is one of the WooCommerce themes that is free on Wordpress.org

https://wordpress.org/themes/storefront/

I have also purchased a couple of themes from WooCommerce that work good as well. They also have a lot of Child Themes for the StoreFront theme.

Here are all their themes: https://www.woothemes.com/product-category/themes/

I have also used the WooCommerce SuperStore theme as well, it does cost money ($79.00), but it has a lot of nice features.


Kyle


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

pronetmedia said:


> This is one of the WooCommerce themes that is free on Wordpress.org
> 
> https://wordpress.org/themes/storefront/
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I knew there were some good ones that worked better with WooCommerce, but I couldn't find them yet.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

try virtue
i am test driving it now and am quite impressed (for a free theme, i think it is the best one)

virtue theme


----------

